# 00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; (N153) - Read every thread on it



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

Well after searching and reading every thread on this subject (19 to be exact) , and trying both the resistor trick, and the other trick eliminating the 3 wire yellow connector, no luck. 
Fix mentioned above can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1954862
I also read the RossTech wiki on this code:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00654
I'm honestly going crazy about this, especially since I need to pass inspection by the end of November. Any help would be appreciated, I'm not trying to cheap out, and willing to spend money on the required parts, just need to know exactly what to buy. 
I also went into the measuring blocks and it confirms that the belt tensioner is too high, but does acknowledge the belt is clicked in. 
2005 GTI 1.8T
*Full Scan*
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Friday,13,November,2009,20:10:42:11634
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 118010km/73328miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 SK
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 65728 
9BWDE61JX54036927 VWZ7Z0E1641173
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
32-00 - Resistance too High*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 907 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V03 
Coding: 04232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
9BWDE61JX54036927 VWZ7Z0E1641173
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 8B Komfortger·t HLO 004 
Coding: 00065
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tırsteuer.FS KLO 0202 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 8B Tırsteuer.BF KLO 0202 
1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 G
Component: RADIO 3CP 0007 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

_Modified by German Toys at 5:24 PM 11-15-2009_


_Modified by German Toys at 5:36 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I suggest you hand this over to somebody who had the necessary training and has the proper airbag testing tools, they should be able to verify the connectors, wiring and the actual tensioner.


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_I suggest you hand this over to somebody who had the necessary training and has the proper airbag testing tools, they should be able to verify the connectors, wiring and the actual tensioner.

Thanks for the quick response. 
Is there a specific name for these tools? I wasn't aware of any other tool besides the Vag-Com for this kind of stuff. 








*Edit*: I noticed you answered this exact question a year ago the same way. I appreciate the fact your concerned with my safety, but these forums, and the vagcom is designed to help save money and run arounds from dealers and shops. 
If going to the dealer or shop is the only answer, I wasted money on a vagcom /bently manual. 



_Modified by German Toys at 6:31 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (German Toys)*

my airbag light is on with the same code. bump. i want to get rid of it. wasn't always like that and i've never been in an accident so as to set off any kind of igniter. so not sure what gives.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (93V)*

I would post an auto scan of your vehicle.
It is possible for a belt tensioner to deploy without Airbag deployment.


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana, I know you replied to my other thread, but why does posting the AutoScan help? Why aren't the codes good enough?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (93V)*

An auto scan has all of the needed data to properly advise. Without it, it's a guessing game. Each vehicle varies, each control module including full part number and color code, software level, coding, equipment configuration, etc...
Look at the data from the OP.
If you don't have a VCDS, surely someone in your area can help.


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

don't mean to be annoying, but i'm an engineer and like to ask questions.
so even if you had all that stuff, would the advice be different? can you give me an example?


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
(eliminating the 3 wire yellow connector, no luck.)
The seat belt igniter does not have 3 wires.
This is on the seat belt reel itself in the B pillar.
Is the connection fully in?
If you dont have the tools, swap out the left seat belt for the right .Just plug it in , no need to install it. Erase faults
( Never check the resistance of any air bag component)
For the auto scan part ,, posting an auto scan will tell us what is installed on the car, version, equipment .Many different air bag models were installed with different options.


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

Wow didn't realize this thread was still active. 
I still have no solution to this problem, but will try what the person above me mentioned. 
FYI: I passed inspection with the light on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (German Toys)*

Fix the bad ground or broken wire.
Best,
Jack


----------



## 93V (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwemporium)*

jack,
where/how do we find it?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (93V)*

Trace with multi meter or fluke wand etc.

Time to either take a basic electronics course or take it to someone qualified like Sebastian recommended a while ago.
Im not a fan of the resistor repair but it does confirm a harness issue or faulty ecu if it was tried already said above.
Best,
Jack


----------

